# La musique s'arrète quand je veux visionner des photos.



## bazino (7 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait rapidement le tour de forum ATV et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème.

Un truc que je trouve aberrant, c'est de ne pas pouvoir continuer à écouter sa musique en visionnant des photos. Il y a bien la possibilité de définir une bande son dans les préférences du diaporama mais c'est quand même lourd de revenir paramétrer le réglage à chaque fois. De plus si je change d'album photo, la musique va recommencer à zéro.

Y-a t'il une solution à ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## ipascm (8 Février 2009)

non effectivement la musique s'arrete, mais tu peux sonoriser ton diaporama dans les options... c'est vrai que c'est tout de meme étonnant


----------

